# Studying whilst on a dependent visa?



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,

We are still waiting to get to Jo'burg for my other half to start work (problems with waivers!) I understand that I can't work whilst I am there, but what are the rules on study? I would really like to do an English Lit degree or Masters whilst I have a couple of years of no work, so thought about looking into either an OU course here, that I could do whilst I was there, or looking for courses in SA that might suit. Is this possible on my type of visa?

Thanks


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

lavidarachel said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are still waiting to get to Jo'burg for my other half to start work (problems with waivers!) I understand that I can't work whilst I am there, but what are the rules on study? I would really like to do an English Lit degree or Masters whilst I have a couple of years of no work, so thought about looking into either an OU course here, that I could do whilst I was there, or looking for courses in SA that might suit. Is this possible on my type of visa?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, you do need a permit to study. Have a look at getting a study permit, not sure how difficult it is to get. Legal Man can probably advise.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Lavida

Apologies, I cannot remember your situation (will search now on the posts), what exact permit do you have right now? What is you "dependent visa?" - a Relative's Permit? Which type?

Regardless though, if a university accepts you and you have a certified letter of acceptance (usually you have to pay some portion of fees to the university first), then you can apply. Bear in mind that a straight Study Permit on its own is only valid for the duration of the studies (as stated on the acceptance letter).


----------



## rakeshr13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello lavida,

If you are currently on a relatives permit, you could apply for an endorsement to study and you can have a maximum of one endorsement on your permit. so if you have an endorsement to study you will be unable to take up full time work. In the other case if you have an endorsement to work, you could study part time with it. 

Thanks 
Rakesh


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lavidarachel
I think a few of our people are a little confused. you will be here on a dependant visa. Nowhere in the book does it say that you may not study whilst on this visa. Do you need a work permit to cook dinner or wash the dishes? just thinking out loud! HAHAHA

mark


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Mark

That's not right at all. To study you need a Study Permit or any permit that allows for it. Of course Home Affairs has no way of checking whether you are doing online or international correspondance learning. But most formal and proper educational institutions will require proof of the right permit.

On a side note, interestingly, while on a Study Permit you are legally allowed to work 20 hours a week.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, thanks all - for some reason I didnt get any notifications that there were replies!
I am not sure now that I will be on a dependents visa....we pick up my partners work permit on the 25th of this month, and I go on a normal 90 day visa and then Ernst and Young apply for my visa in country. At the High Commission in London they said it had to be done this way. 

I was thinking I would study with the Open University as i wanted to do English Lit, and wasnt sure what that would be like in anther country- though if I could study at a Jo'burg institution, I would like that very much.

Thanks


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

lavidarachel said:


> Hi, thanks all - for some reason I didnt get any notifications that there were replies!
> I am not sure now that I will be on a dependents visa....we pick up my partners work permit on the 25th of this month, and I go on a normal 90 day visa and then Ernst and Young apply for my visa in country. At the High Commission in London they said it had to be done this way.
> 
> I was thinking I would study with the Open University as i wanted to do English Lit, and wasnt sure what that would be like in anther country- though if I could study at a Jo'burg institution, I would like that very much.
> ...


See if UNISA (University of South Africa) has your course. You can study via correspondence (they are based in Pretoria) and they have a good reputation. If they have your course and you apply get accepted then get your study visa and off you go.


----------

